# Radon - Rücksendung und Erstattung



## Francium_Bikes (25. August 2011)

Hallo

Ich wollte mal fragen, wie es mit der Erstattung von Kosten aussieht, wenn man ein Radon aus Österreich zurückschickt, im Falle dass das Bike nicht passt?
Die Rücksendung erfolgt ja unfrei, aber wie sieht es mit den bereits bezahlten Portokosten für die Hinsendung (also zu mir nach Hause) des Bikes aus? Das sind immerhin über 40. Bekommt man die auch wieder zurück?


----------



## Markdierk (25. August 2011)

del.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dirtydevil1 (25. August 2011)

Unfreie Sendungen müssen von Radon auch nicht angenommen werden, lass dir nen Rücksendeschein ausstellen von Radon. Unfrei kostet nur zusätzlich Geld für Radon innerhalb Deutschlands sind das schon ca. 5,- plus noch den Mehrpeis den sie bezahlen müssten für das Paket, denn sie haben ja nicht den gleichen Preis wie du in der Filiale. Ein kurzer Anruf oder E-Mail bei denen reicht und dir wird geholfen.

Ab einem Warenwert von 50,- übernimmt das Unternehmen die Versandkosten (müssen sie sogar laut Gesetz) wie das aber aus Österreich ist ... ?


----------



## koellefornia (30. August 2011)

Francium_Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich wollte mal fragen, wie es mit der Erstattung von Kosten aussieht, wenn man ein Radon aus Österreich zurückschickt, im Falle dass das Bike nicht passt?
> Die Rücksendung erfolgt ja unfrei, aber wie sieht es mit den bereits bezahlten Portokosten für die Hinsendung (also zu mir nach Hause) des Bikes aus? Das sind immerhin über 40. Bekommt man die auch wieder zurück?



http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Richtige-Rahmengroesse_id_5306_.htm


----------

